
Google Trends: “how to block ads” vs. “retargeting” - franze
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=how%20to%20block%20ads%2C%20retargeting&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-2
======
franze
via this great article: [http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2015/09/28/beyond-
ad-blocki...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2015/09/28/beyond-ad-blocking-
the-biggest-boycott-in-human-history/)

